# Building with Sticky Paper



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

If you haven't watched the how-to videos from Stiltbeast Studios--you should. I was just reviewing this one:






The technique for making "sticky paper" looked pretty cool, but I lack that mondo huge air gun that he uses. So I experimented, and yes, it also works with a can of spray adhesive (would be more expensive if you used it a lot--but then you might go get the spray gun)

And for anyone participating in a certain challenge for making a prop under $20, you can also make the sticky paper with newspaper.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

WOW, too too cool


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

[email protected] the outtakes at the end of the video

I'd never heard of this technique, and it's pretty impressive in terms of the speed at which you can put together a fairly durable body form.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL love the outtakes - Allen is soooooo my prop guru. Love his videos.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Thanks for posting that video Headless, I'm such a fan of Allen's. I had never heard of sticky paper, but I am definitely going to try it. The possibilities are endless....love the scarecrow idea.


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

I've been using a smaller version of it for my under $20 prop--newspaper sprayed with canned spray adhesive. It works really well (I'm a sucker for instant gratification.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

spinwitch said:


> I've been using a smaller version of it for my under $20 prop--newspaper sprayed with canned spray adhesive. It works really well (I'm a sucker for instant gratification.



:jol:Is it super expensive with the spray can adhesive? I thought about that, because it seems like a really lightweight way to make paper Mache props.....I've used the spray adhesive, like the Elmer's and that stuff gets all over the surrounding area...I liken it to overspray in painting a car....except it's sticky as all get out.


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

Newspaper doesn't take much adhesive (but it's not as strong and sturdy as the kraft paper). I'd prefer to do the spraying outside but it's been too stormy recently, so I lay out a plastic tablecloth and try to spray fairly closely.


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

I've watched most of Allen's videos but somehow managed to miss this one so thanks for posting it!


----------

